# AC Video Games?



## Larathen (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone gonna bring video games to their hotel rooms at AC?

Im most likely gonna bring my ps2 with guitar hero 2 :


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 14, 2007)

I would love too.... if I had a console system...


----------



## Larathen (Jan 14, 2007)

Xipoid we're in the same room retard.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't feel like IMing you that information.


----------



## Selunca (Jan 26, 2007)

/if/ my fiance Artemis and I make it (Big if. We have enough for MWFF but we havn't decided about AC yet) we'll have an xbox 360. 

Mostly because he says when he gets scared of the prons, he's going to go hide in the normal world till he feels safe again.

Fuckin' fox.


----------



## blitzwolfang (Jan 28, 2007)

If I am able to go (which I so hope so), I'm definitely bringing my Wii. Gotta have some fun with that! I'll also probably bring my DS and SP if more fun arrives! =3


----------



## Egryn (Feb 1, 2007)

I am bringing my Ds and Elite beat agents for the plane trip so I hope other bring them too so we can have a DS party. THat is right DS owners only


----------



## Psycotiger (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm gonna be bringing my Wii, DS and maybe my PS3....still haven't decided on the last one yet^^;


----------



## Pica Delphon (Apr 26, 2007)

I was think of bring my Game system it not a console Just a Kick ass game system but then it just a wast of my time I want to not just sit and play games at AC.. I want to have Fun not sitting on my BUT.. I really want to just leave the PC and Gams home.. and do somethig other then just sitting on my but..Pain Ball anyone.. It paint Ball but with Rubber Supper balls in the guns..AH...Feel the Pain..Yea got to Feel it..


----------

